# help help help ISO Disk Brake mounts



## lmace (4 Nov 2008)

does any one know were i could find a technical drawing of the international standard for disk brake mounts on front forks. or the international stadard (ISO) number for the front mounts. 

cheers for help


----------



## Renard (5 Nov 2008)

Try here: http://www.bikeradar.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1590919


----------

